# Bumper jack question.



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Who sells the correct paint for the mast on a 69 GTO jack? Looks like a cadmium gold or silver?? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The mast wasn't painted, it was plated. '69 jacks were made by several different suppliers. the most common style had a trapezoidal shaped staff and the staff was played a clear zinc. the solid T shaped jack styl staffs were also plated clear zinc.

What many would call gold cad (actually zinc dichromate) seems to have began to be used on more & more GM jack staffs beginning with the '70 models.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. What do you recommend for recreating that color??


----------



## wbnapier (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't know what clear zinc is versus regular zinc, but the jack I have on a '65, the trapezoidal tubular bar is hot-dipped galvanized (zinced). Looking at photos of '69 jacks I see both hot-dipped galvanized, and what we call yellow zinc plated (cold-dipped).

For the "grey" zinc look, you might as well use a spray or brush on zinc primer. Similar color, and also zinc like the original.

You can try a galvafroid product: Product | Fosroc

For the "yellow" look, it is very difficult to recreate a (cold-dipped) electro-plated look with paint.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Santo, not sure what state you are in, but if near any large city with a decent sized manufacturing base, you will prob be able to search & find a plater, OR if you aren't able to disassemble the jack, then just paint the staff. On jack staffs, AC spacers, '71+ alt spacers, alt fans, alt pulleys, original bolts, I'm at the mercy of getting together with several other local restorers to get a halfway decent price on having small parts plated, it's getting expensive.


----------

